# Anyone know what this is?



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r60/jakiger/DSCI0376.jpg

http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r60/jakiger/DSCI0375.jpg

caught it this weekend and kinda took me by surprise.


----------



## Restless (Oct 30, 2005)

Hackle Head or Oyster Cracker or "Mother In Law Fish".

Don't stick your hand in it's mouth.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Restless said:


> Hackle Head or Oyster Cracker or "Mother In Law Fish".
> 
> Don't stick your hand in it's mouth.


I've always referred to them as Oyster Toads...

Jim


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Yep, looks like a Oyster Toad to me.


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

*Toadfish*

www.chesapeakebay.net/Info/toadfish.cfm


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*oyster toad....*

You can lip them like a large mouth bass.....


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

thanks for the help- i have fished all over the place around Topsail for around 10-15 years and have never seen one of them - not to mention i caught two of them in back to back casts of each other - i thing they are something from comic books.

they stink too.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

*you lucky!*

you fished that long and haven't caught one. Oyster toad aka "mother-in-law" fish".


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

yep...oyster toad...it'll take your finger off if it gets a chance...


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

*you lucky*

Guess i wasnt at the right place at the right time


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jakiger said:


> Guess i wasnt at the right place at the right time


 There are things ya DON'T want to catch,spiny dogfish,skates,rays,eels,OYSTERCRACKERS rank right in there amongst those....


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

They're good eating too!
Could always tell when the tide was getting slack.
The oyster toads would begin their blitz.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> There are things ya DON'T want to catch,spiny dogfish,skates,rays,eels,OYSTERCRACKERS rank right in there amongst those....


Kinda embarassed to say, but I caught all mentioned above.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Here in Virginny, they're also know as "Portsmouth tautog"


----------



## mattie g (Oct 4, 2005)

Itt's "easy" to catch those suckers all over the place in the Delaware Bay while weakfishing. Oyster Crackers can become Knuckle Crackers if you get a little lazy with the fingers...


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*toadie, toadie, go away?*

I would dare to guess from the P&S unofficial survey that the toad fish is not a popular target and i surely can't stand them but those bellies make dandy flattie bait


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

That be an Oyster Cracker.


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

yup toadfish. they r a pain in the butt to get the hook out of. i caught 1 down in ocean city md. fishing at stinky beach. I caught a couple of blues too.


----------



## saltyweeks (Sep 15, 2003)

*oyster toad*

In the winter I have them on shore under rocks. No lie.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

saltyweeks said:


> In the winter I have them on shore under rocks. No lie.


sounds like you got some toads that have cross bred with the snakeheads and learned to walk. Keep an eye on your pool.....


----------

